# Circuito con resistencia, potenciometro y LED



## idontcar3 (Ene 17, 2009)

La historia es algo larga, mejor me la ahorro.
Necesito hacer un circuito con unas monedas de cobre se que suena ridiculo podiendo hacer una PCB pero lo necesito en monedas de cobre. quisiera hacer algo como que una bateria de 9v o AA como sea, un pulsador, una resistencia un potenciometro y al final el LED.

La bateria para que encienda, el pulsador para que encienda cuando se necesite la resistencia pues no se para que se vea algo mas complicado y el potenciometro (que seria lineal) tambien.

soy un novato y las monedas las pienso hechar en cloruro ferrico asi que alguna idea de como hacer esto? algun dibujo de como de como deberian ir los cables o algo? adjunto uno de como tengo la idea de hacerlo

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

hola amigo. si tienes monedas de cobre lo mejor seria guardarlas.

por otra parte el cloruro lo que hace es intercambiar el cation de la solucion y tomar al cobre de la siguiente manera:

Cl3Fe + 3Cu --> 3ClCu Fe

por ende tu reaccion para descomponr una moneda de cobre tomaria muchisimo tiempo, muchisimo cloruro ferrico y no t quedaria nada. o sea el cobre se iria por completo, no quedarian siquiera las pistas.

por ende lo q t recomiendo es q uses los componenetes en serie de moneda a moneda.

en la moneda 1 colocas el + de la bat y un extremo del interruptor. en la moneda 2 el otro extremo del interruptor y un extremo de la resistencia. en la moneda 3 el otro extremo de la resistencia y el punto medio del potenciometro. en la moneda 4 el extremo del potenciometro y un extremo del led (el positivo). y en la ultima moneda el extremo negativo del le y el negativo de la bateria.

ahi esta

saludos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Ene 23, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo. si tienes monedas de cobre lo mejor seria guardarlas.
> 
> por otra parte el cloruro lo que hace es intercambiar el cation de la solucion y tomar al cobre de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ...



ooh si se me olvido lo basico, lo termine muchisimas gracias.. pero ahora tengo una ultima duda
el cloruro ferrico que normalmente utilizan para las PCBs.. de cuanto porcentaje es?
por que por aca me consegui un frasco que dice 
"cloruro ferrico al 10%" me serviria para esto?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 24, 2009)

si, eso simplemente significa que ya esta diluido en agua.
debe ser medio translucido. si compras un cloruro ferrico bien marron y que cuando mancha queda naranja o amarillo esees concentrado, debe estar cerca del 90%.

pero todos sirven.

saludos.


----------

